
Gift for a 10 year old - timbofield
I&#x27;m after ideas for a birthday gift for my 10 year old son. He has an interest in technology, I&#x27;ve tried to teach him a little programing of late, and he is kind of interested. Anyway open to any ideas, not just tech ones.
======
chrsstrm
Get him an awesome mountain bike or a BB gun to terrorize the neighborhood
cats. He's got about 4 years left before life starts to get real serious, so
let him be a kid. No one wants to spend all day sitting in front of a monitor,
especially a 10 year old.

EDIT: Apparently it needs to be stated clearly that despite my tongue in cheek
comment, I don't actually condone the firing of projectiles at small feline
animals, be they feral or domestic. It should also be noted that I do not
condone the "arming" of minors with the intent of allowing them to commit acts
of violence on animals, other persons, or even plants for that matter. From
here on out, if asked for gift ideas for a child, I'll simply ask a child what
they prefer and relay their answer, unless of course they suggest an item not
on an "approved" list.

~~~
koralatov
I completely agree with encouraging him to be a kid and keep him away from a
monitor as long as possible, but to suggest equipping a kid with a BB gun to
terrorise the neighbourhood cats is appalling. You may or may not like them,
but they're living things and they feel pain and fear just as much as humans
do, and they have just as much right to go about their lives without being
shot at.

~~~
harrytuttle
Another cat apologist. They shit in my garden, kill all the local wildlife,
piss everywhere, try and break into your house, scratch your kids up, lick
their worm-ridden arses and only show intelligence with respect to jealousy
and self interest.

Fuck 'em all.

Kid with a BB gun is a natural predator.

------
retrogradeorbit
Technical Lego.

Edit: Seems it's called 'Lego Technic'. I just remember calling it technical
lego as a kid.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lego_Technic](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lego_Technic)

~~~
timbofield
Thanks, yep I ended up going with this. Got a pretty sweet set (
[http://shop.lego.com/en-NZ/Excavator-42006](http://shop.lego.com/en-
NZ/Excavator-42006) ) with the motor add on. Just trying to overcome
ridiculous regional pricing now if you don't live in the states you pay though
the nose (
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6403660](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6403660)
)

------
koralatov
Get him something that just the two of you can do together, ideally outside or
in the wild. It doesn't really matter _what_ it is, just so long as it's
something you do together. He's at an age now where he worships the ground you
walk on, which won't last much longer. Make the most of it whilst it lasts,
and give him some great memories at the same time. That's going to be worth
way more to him than $TOY or $GADGET.

------
dirktheman
A makey makey is awesome! I got one for my 6yo daughter, and we make crazy
stuff together like this chair piano:
[http://www.dirktheman.com/tutorials/makey-makey-chair-
piano....](http://www.dirktheman.com/tutorials/makey-makey-chair-piano.html)

When you've explored the 'standard' makey makey options you can convert it
into an arduino board, opening up a whole new world of sensors, electronics
and programming. In my opinion, the makey makey is a great way to get into
electronics/programming because it's more accessible than just an arduino or a
raspberry pi. You can do stuff with it out of the box and there are cool
projects for children to do together.

~~~
stedaniels
[http://www.dirktheman.com/](http://www.dirktheman.com/)

Google translated the Dutch for me!

"159.253.0.110

Note to the owner of the following domain : This domain is not linked to your
web hosting package, reseller hosting package or virtual server. You have in
your customer panel DNS management enabled for this domain name. Change the
DNS records for the IP addresses of your DNS server or move management, and
change the name servers to the name servers of your hosting package, reseller
hosting package or virtual server."

------
josephpmay
If you want to get him something technology related, think about a Mindstorm
NXT kit. I know that's what I wanted at his age (And my parents never got it
for me grrr). There are plenty of other ways to encourage your kid to "go
outside" and "act a kid" so if he WANTS something tech relate for his
birthday, get him what he wants. Now, if he's more interested in a mountain
bike or a football, get him that. (If you haven't yet, you should ask him what
he wants. At that age they're usually still honest about it.) I also think the
suggestion another commenter gave about a rasberry pi is a good one. At his
age, he'll probably really enjoy something that is hands on and he can build
with.

------
rpjlinden
[brainstorm] The Dangerous Book for Boys Snip, Solder and Burn Basic robotics
stuff, something related to Arduino? They're cheap enough. Introduce him to
Scratch or some other development tutoring environment for kids. Subscription
to Wizard 101 :) A trick bike? Nerf is a nice alternative to BB. You don't get
to shoot cats with it though. Build a water rocket. Did that with my boy. He
was suitably impressed.

Look, you don't have to leave off with a gift. The stuff you do together
leaves the best memories. Stuff passes away. Good memories, especially after
10 years of age, tend to stick.

------
meerita
I would incentive the kids to make sport instead of coding.

~~~
duiker101
Why not both? It is true that maybe 10 years it's a bit early for serious
coding, but I don't see anything wrong with it, when my time came, I was like
16 and I always practised sport(still do) had time to code and for friends.

~~~
meerita
It's true and but I think both things can have a negative side, one it can be,
coding seen as a homework, something the kid do every day, exercises, plus,
the school I think they will not be motivated at all. The second is the kid
loves coding, being at home in the computer and avoid sports. I think you can
try to incentive both, but one will eventually take out the other.

Also, I think sports in general are more important in that age than anything
else. A healthy body when is growing could be a life changing later, you can
train yourself into coding at any age and eventually, master it, but a good
body could give you access to other professions that require a fit body. I
couldn't apply for air force because of my bad fit, as an example and I think
the kid, at his age, still doesn't know what to do, better to teach him
something cool as coding when he's about to exit is growing period and know
more or less what he wants to do for a living (17-18).

------
fgd
At his age, I would love to have a proper RC plane/boat/car. You can get a
starter kit for quite cheap from HobbyKing and can provide an introduction in
a world of technology, electronics, physics, etc. Also, a lot of fun :)

------
edtechdev
I have a 10 year old boy

Maybe ask him what he wants

A lot of boys that age like Minecraft and other videogames on xbox or pc. You
might get him a small android tablet or else an old smart phone or laptop to
play games. A bike or scooter.

~~~
maxk42
Plus, Minecraft teaches basic circuit design and gate logic.

[http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Redstone_circuit](http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Redstone_circuit)

------
Mustafabei
How about that:

[http://www.amazon.com/SmartLab-Toys-ReCon-Programmable-
Rover...](http://www.amazon.com/SmartLab-Toys-ReCon-Programmable-
Rover/dp/1603800859)

Seemed interesting to me.

------
cju
A book idea : "A Little History of the World" by Ernst Gombrich, the author of
"The Story of Art". The book is aimed at children ("für junge Leser" in
original title) but not too much and may let him discover new topic of
interest (History in general or a specific period/civilisation).

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Little_History_of_the_World](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Little_History_of_the_World)

------
Renaud
Scott Hanselman just posted his experience with Snap Circuits. They look
awesome and there are plenty of kits to keep curious kids busy exploring and
building stuff.
[http://www.hanselman.com/blog/TeachingKidsElectronicsCompute...](http://www.hanselman.com/blog/TeachingKidsElectronicsComputersAndProgrammingFundamentalsWithSnapCircuits.aspx)

------
duiker101
A microscope. God I loved my first microscope.

~~~
vincie
This is what I am going to buy my 4-yr old son when he turns 5. The look of
wonder in his eyes, the thoughts that must be buzzing in his head when I
explain things he cannot see. Buy him a microscope.

But also get him something he can socialize with - like a rugby ball or
cricket bat, whatever for whatever sport you play in your area.

~~~
duiker101
I totally agree with the addition of a social element!

------
planckscnst
Petzold's "Code: The Hidden Language of Computer Hardware and Software" aids
in the understanding of how computers work at the lowest levels.

[http://www.amazon.com/Code-Language-Computer-Hardware-
Softwa...](http://www.amazon.com/Code-Language-Computer-Hardware-
Software/dp/0735611319)

------
rjd
When I was about that age I got an intro to electronics kit, I absolutely
loved it. Just making little LEDs light up, speakers buzz, nothing that
complex just things I could understand, think through, and make work myself.

------
harrytuttle
I'd go for:

[http://www.korg.com/monotribe](http://www.korg.com/monotribe)

Relatively cheap and can lead into an interesting hobby (plus you can take
them to bits and modify them!)

~~~
timbofield
Oh sweet. Have bookmarked for his older brother. Could be a good Christmas
present.

------
omfgitsasalmon
Raspberry Pi with CODER pre-installed.

[http://googlecreativelab.github.io/coder/](http://googlecreativelab.github.io/coder/)

------
Toenex
Give him your time. Thats all he wants.

------
hemmer
Possibly a raspberry pi (with camera)? A fun project might be to make a bird
house webcam or similar.

------
jyothi
www.play-i.com would have been perfect. They just don't have it yet.

edit: From play-i => Using a tablet or other mobile device running compatible
software, the child will be able to program his or her robot to perform
certain actions. The bots are expected to cost under $100

------
abhishekdesai
Well you can give him collection of memories beautifully stored and organized
on [http://www.joognu.com](http://www.joognu.com)

It's one of the best gifts you can ever give it to your child.

Disclaimer: I am the product manager and part owner.

~~~
abhishekdesai
Dear HN Community: I really could not understand what is bad in this
suggestion of mine. Just because I put my startup as a suggestion does not
make it bad.

Who would not love to cherish old memories with parents? And the author is
also open to all ideas not just the tech ones.

~~~
unimpressive
It's a shameless plug, for one thing.

~~~
abhishekdesai
What if I would not have put a disclaimer? Will you still call it that?

~~~
unimpressive
It's a shameless plug, disclosure of the conflict of interest or not.

~~~
abhishekdesai
With all due respect I disagree. What if this link would have been shared by a
parent who uses Joognu.com? Would you still call it a shameless plug?

Just because I put up a disclaimer, you knew we are part of this else how
would you have known?

If I wouldn't have put the disclaimer then it would have been the shameless
plug.

------
abhishekdesai
One more idea:

May be it is little early but you can give this a thought.

Gift him a Designer Signature from
[http://www.signinstyle.com](http://www.signinstyle.com)

So that he can start doing it from now before the current signature (if he has
any) becomes official at too many places.

Disclaimer: I am the co-founder of Sign in Style.

~~~
duiker101
Man, you should choose better your target audience...

~~~
abhishekdesai
Well that's why I mentioned that it may be too early and also posted a
disclaimer. But the idea isn't that bad, is it?

~~~
duiker101
No it is not, I have to admit it, because my signature is the worst that could
ever be, but I think that is related to the fact that my calligraphy is
horrible. So, wouldn't it be funny if someone has a crappy calligraphy and a
great signature? are you even sure that it's possible? not saying that you
didn't your research or anything, just throwing questions. Still, point being,
when I was 10 having as a present a designer signature would have disappointed
me greatly.

~~~
abhishekdesai
I agree with your concerns about calligraphy and all. But with practice I am
pretty sure you also can have a nice signature.

"I was 10 having as a present a designer signature would have disappointed me
greatly."

\- with all due respect, it is subjective.

PS: Right now I am really disappointed that my comments are getting negative
ratings. Sorry if I have offended the HN community but shameless marketing was
never my intention.

